

Ask HN: Thinking of creating a Mac App? Hire me. - checker659

A few recent samples of my work are in the comments.<p>I can do everything from UI work to low latency audio stuff. And, if there&#x27;s anything I don&#x27;t know, I can learn things in very little time.<p>If you like what you see and have a mac app related work to commission, send me an email to mail _at_ bibhas _dot_ com<p>Cheers!
======
checker659
Links to my work:

\--> [http://d.pr/i/TJwF](http://d.pr/i/TJwF) \-->
[http://d.pr/i/aN40](http://d.pr/i/aN40) \-->
[http://d.pr/i/53NF](http://d.pr/i/53NF) \-->
[http://d.pr/i/AxF5](http://d.pr/i/AxF5)

